# goat horn growth rate



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

does anyone have a chart showing the growth rate of the horns for different goat breeds? Also it would be cool to see a chart of goat horn shapes per breed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Following


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Following


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not every goat of the same breed will grow horns the same. I was actually just talking to a friend about this a few months ago when we were looking at these boers that were going to be in a coalition sale and I noticed their horns were way longer then mine. Feed and genetics play a part in it.


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

That is interesting. I can't wait for my goats grow theirs out and see what they look like.


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a question, my boer buck keeps rubbing his head and horns against trees on the pastures and I saw that he has a big crack on one horn. My question is will it "heal"/grow back together? I understand his horns will continue to grown but will it grow together also where the cut is? Thanks to everyone


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

To my knowledge the horn itself is not regenerative, so it wouldn't grow back together if it was near an end. Where is the crack?


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

around 5-10cm from the head, so that`s why I am a bit concerned. It is still very strong just I hope he will not get trapped in a fence or some other trees another time and hurt himself. Currently I have the buck in the barn to gain some weight, he was on pastures 2 months with the does.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My boer girl's horns split and cracked then peeled completely off. I was vey worried for awhile but they did fine. They are now nice and hard they just look strange and skinny, not like the fat boer horns. Of course the new growth is the normal, thick horns.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He should be fine, there is a good amount of horn before it gets to nerves and flesh. I just purchased a buck that has a good chunk out of his horn and it doesn't stop the dork form killing every tree or feeder he can get ahold of.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jessica your description was a hoot! Yes, I had a buck with a big crack. It never did heal but it never caused any problems.


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you all


----------

